# Splash or paint silkie eggs uk?



## bev (Jul 21, 2013)

Hi any one know of any splash silkie or paint silkie eggs for sale in the uk? I really want one to go with my blue splash and can't fined any 


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------

